#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  What is Database testing?

## Lorraine

Hi all,

Database testing is an AKA back-end testing or data testing.

Database testing involves in verifying the integrity of data in the front end with the data present in the back end. It validates the schema, database tables, columns, indexes, stored procedures, triggers, data duplication, orphan records, junk records.

It involves updating records in a database and verifying the same on the front end.

What do you know more on Database testing?

Thank you!

----------

